# Warped, twisted leaves on Amazon Sword



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

I've noticed the leaves of my Amazon Sword are somewhat twisted and rippled at the edges. 

Should regular doses of Flourish and Flourish Trace dosed every couple days fix the problem? Should I dose using the directions on the bottle?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Use Fert Tabs to feed sword plants, they take up most of their nutrition through the substrate. Push 2 of them deep into the substrate 2" or so around the plant base on either side. roud: 
Liquid Ferts dont do a lot for swords. 
Are these the older leaves or new leaves doing that ?


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

light levels on the tank? could be calcium deficiency too.


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

I've had one Flourish tab right under the plant for a couple weeks now. Do you really need to add two for these beasts?

I have a 55W CF on a 29G tank. I understand this is medium-low light for a tank of this size. In another few months I may add another 55W kit to get into the 3.5W range. roud:

Oh, and unless there's calcium in the Flourish, I haven't added any. I have pretty hard water too (around 150), but I dont know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

I should also add that the older leaves' edges are turning yellow.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Please do not double post , I deleted the new thread and moved this one here if this is where you wanted it.


----------



## Hendrix1970 (Dec 24, 2004)

probbably need more light, thats less than 2wpg.


----------



## Salty_pianist7 (Mar 1, 2021)

TheSmJ said:


> I've noticed the leaves of my Amazon Sword are somewhat twisted and rippled at the edges.
> 
> Should regular doses of Flourish and Flourish Trace dosed every couple days fix the problem? Should I dose using the directions on the bottle?


Are the new leaves and old leaves both doing it? Amazon swords are heavy root feeders, and partial water column feeders and like to use up a lot of iron and potassium. If its both new and old leaves, iron and potassium deficiency most likely, and if it is just new leaves, calcium deficiency. Check the GH, general hardness of your tank water, this will rule out calcium if your general hardness is good. If your general hardness is too low, use a GH booster such as Equilibrium. If GH is good, use iron and potassium such as API leaf zone in your tank, with root tabs if your general hardness is good.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my, a 16 year thread revival!

This was only beat by a 18.5 year that I saw a few weeks back


----------

